# Happy Birthday Lisa



## Ed Seeley (14 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday Lisa,

All the best people are born in August!!!


----------



## George Farmer (14 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Lisa,
> 
> All the best people are born in August!!!



Yes, have a good one, Lisa.

Leo's rule...


----------



## planter (14 Aug 2008)

Happy birthday Lisa    did you get any plant tank goodies???


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Aug 2008)

Happy birthday Lisa!  Hope you are feeling better after the accident.

All the best

Steve.


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday

Best wishes, Aaron


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Aug 2008)




----------



## aaronnorth (14 Aug 2008)

i only just realised why you posted it beause it has Lisa in it    

I love that song lol.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday Lisa  have a good one


----------



## Joecoral (14 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HVcN1eO64Mo



Ah man you beat me to it, that was my idea! lol


Happy birthday Lisa, have a good 'un!


----------



## Superman (14 Aug 2008)

Happy birthday Lisa.

Have a good one


----------



## nickyc (14 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Lisa,
> 
> All the best people are born in August!!!



 oh yes! 

Hope you have a great year Lisa!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (15 Aug 2008)

Aww cheers guys! Thanks so much for all the lovely messages. Yay leos rule, especially ones born under the year of the tiger too! 

On a more depressing note my car injuries aren't much better. Just my back/neck/shoulder area. I had a week or so then had physio. Did my exercises, went back to work after two weeks. Working in the lab is apparently not the best for posture. Pulled some more muscles in my back. In a lot of pain, oh the joys. For my birthday I got a couple of days off and I've kept myself topped up on paracetomol and ibuprofen, which just about helps! Cannot do any lifting, let alone buckets! So can't do waterchanges, tanks a mess.
Losing patience fast...


----------



## Joecoral (15 Aug 2008)

you need to find yourself a strapping young fella to carry the buckets, and also massage the knots out!  
JC


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2008)

Cant you create a waterchanger, get a pump to wmpty it and fill it up with the hospipe?


----------

